
Ask HN: What mouse do you use? What are its pros and cons? - vram22
I thought of asking the question because the mouse I was using with my laptop, recently stopped working. So I switched to another one I had. They are somewhat similar, both from Dell. But one is flatter and lighter than the other. I see good points in both. Hence got the idea for the question, to get to know about the different kinds of mice and their pros &#x2F; cons - based on HN readers&#x27; actual experience.
======
Vaskivo
Start by identifying your mouse grip[0]. That is the starting point for
choosing a mouse. Unfortunately, if you prefer a claw or fingertip grip the
only mice available are gaming mice, which may have "flashier" decorations.
Claw and Fingertip mice are usually shorter and wider.

I mostly use a fingertip grip, changing unconsciously to claw when playing
more action oriented videogames. At work I have a CM Storm Xornet[1], with the
recommended CM cloth mousepad (Small size). At home I have a CM Storm
Spawn[2], with the same mousepad but in Medium size.

Personally, I prefer my work setup. The Spawn has stickier rubber (which I
dislike), and the mousewheel stops working ar random. The small mousepad is
perfect for my needs. due to my grip I have high sensitivity in the mouse and
my arm doesn't move a lot (or at all)

[0] [http://cmu.coolermaster.com/mice-
grips/](http://cmu.coolermaster.com/mice-grips/) [1]
[http://gaming.coolermaster.com/en/products/mice/xornet/](http://gaming.coolermaster.com/en/products/mice/xornet/)
[2]
[http://gaming.coolermaster.com/en/products/mice/spawn/](http://gaming.coolermaster.com/en/products/mice/spawn/)

~~~
vram22
Interesting, didn't know about mouse grips. Thanks.

------
miguelrochefort
Logitech Cordless Optical TrackMan

[http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/81GUaYp-
uYL._SL1500_.j...](http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/81GUaYp-
uYL._SL1500_.jpg)

It's discontinued and seels for up to $200 on eBay. I was lucky enough to find
one on Kijiji (canadian Craigslist) for 25$.

I got used to it in no time, and it's just as accurate as a regular mouse.
I've been using it for a month, and I can't tell whether I prefer this to a
regular mouse yet.

~~~
coreymaass
A thousand times yes. I love the trackMan. On one now. Just like the Microsoft
Explorer before it (which are now $500 if you can find one) it's damn nearly
the perfect trackball.

------
tonteldoos
This: [http://www.logitech.com/en-au/product/wireless-
trackball-m57...](http://www.logitech.com/en-au/product/wireless-
trackball-m570) (price here is a bit excessive - you can normally pick them up
for ~$50).

I've also played with various mice over the years, but love this (I've bought
my own one for work, in addition to the one at home). It doesn't tire out your
arm or wrist (your thumb does the bulk of the work), and since it doesn't
move, you can use it in limited space. My hands are big-ish, but this one is
big enough to comfortably rest your hand without cramping it up. It has
forward/back buttons for browsing on the frame, and the wheel acts as a third
button.

Going from mouse to trackball takes a little bit of getting used to (about a
day ;-) ). If you have coworkers that occasionally need to drive your
computer, it's a bit of a pain, but Logitech receivers allow pairing of more
than one device, so just keep a cheapy 'normal' mouse on your desk for those
occasions.

In general, I've used Dell, MS, Logitech, and el-cheapo mice - Logitech wins
out every time.

------
ghost64
I use a Evoluent VerticalMouse 4 Right Wireless at work, Nice feel to it,
comfortable for prolonged use.

At home, I use a Logitech M570 Wireless Trackball, I used it at work until I
got the Evoluent. I surprisingly game with the trackball.

Other than that I have use the Logitech Performance MX and/or the Logitech MX
Anywhere with my laptop.

------
serf
Not quite a mouse, but I use a Wacom Intuos 'Pen and Touch' small tablet.

Not everyone has the need for a pen interface, but I find it useful for notes
and idea explanation. There is also a wireless kit available for it, but I
haven't tried it out.

Before my tablet, I used a Kensington 'Orbit' trackball. I liked it a lot, but
it didn't last well.(the buttons got soft, the rollers got more and more
resistant despite cleaning)

I tend to use oddball things like trackballs and touchpads with my desktops
because i'm left handed, and I haven't found any decent feeling lefty mice
besides semi-uncomfortable ambidextrous styles; plus I mostly just keyboard.

------
Gustomaximus
Logitech Performance MX

Reviews here: [http://www.amazon.com/Logitech-Wireless-Performance-Mouse-
Ma...](http://www.amazon.com/Logitech-Wireless-Performance-Mouse-
Mac/dp/B002HWRJBM)

Mainly I don't like wires all over my desk so I bring a wireless KB and mouse
to replace work supplied ones. Also a benefit as I have a stand-up/down desk.
This has good tracking to so you can use on any surface. Also generally good
hand feel once you get used to the tilt.

Personally given the amount of time spent on the KB and mouse I'm surprised
more people don't invest in a quality set for themselves.

I just bought the Logitech MK710 to update and really don't like the keyboard.
Feels cheap and 'clacky' to use. Great battery life though if your setting up
for a meeting room type deal.

------
DanBC
This was my favorite mouse for years:
[http://imgur.com/xPu3pl1](http://imgur.com/xPu3pl1)

Currently using a MS Optical Mouse 200.

I don't game (apart from Minecraft) so I don't need a $150 gaming mouse with
adjustable weights and extra programmable buttons.

~~~
vram22
Cool. What's that middle grey portion like a finger pointing to the right? A
button of some kind?

~~~
DanBC
Yes, it's an extra button.

It just felt like a really comfortable mouse. And the software was good. And
it was my first mouse that didn't have a ball, and did have a scroll wheel.

Some people had problems with cords, but I didn't.

------
tcdent
One of the best things I have done to improve my personal computing experience
was to stop using a mouse and compute exclusively on a laptop.

You likely have numerous seating options away from your desk, now you can use
them _all_ productively.

Recommended locations for productive computing include: hammocks, sofas, lawn
chairs, train seats, ridesharing Prii backseats, bed.

I look back humorously at the years I carried a mouse in my backpack 'just in
case'. Or the years before that strapped to a large monitor and keyboard and
desk and desk chair, too.

This wasn't always possible, but I think the newer Apple trackpads in
particular are exceptionally usable and precise. I don't have much experience
with other current products.

------
brudgers
I've been using various models of Logitech mice [1] for almost 20 years. Every
time I try a Microsoft mouse, I wind up taking it back because there's some
hard coded signal that doesn't work with some piece of CAD software in a
reasonable way.

But these days...well I try to use the keyboard instead of the mouse. Xmonad
goes a surprisingly long way in that direction. Firemacs for Firefox too.

[1] And a Logitech PAy port trackball from a period where I was having pain
caused by too much mouse time and poor ergonomics.

------
detaro
Roccat Kone XTD+

\+ mousewheel can be "nudged" left-right, works as middle mouse button and has
clear "steps"

\+ 2 extra buttons (would prefer 3)

o driver could be better, but does most things

o relatively bulky

~~~
vram22
>\+ mousewheel can be "nudged" left-right

What does that do? Is it related to the middle button functionality or
something else?

~~~
detaro
it acts as two extra buttons, which you either could use for left-right
scrolling or as any other button function. I have them bound to browser
forwards-backwards and in combination with one of the other keys for switching
tracks in media player.

------
vram22
Thanks again for the answers. Learned something about different kinds of mice.

------
amac
I like Logitech, I use the older MX but it's still precise and reliable.

------
vram22
Please mention mouse make and model number along with the other details.

------
vram22
Thanks in advance to all who reply.

